# Hunter Show Help



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

MarylinMonroe said:


> I am going to a schooling show this weekend. Marylin is great, except when we leave the barn she likes to go faster,and she doesnt have a lead change... So I'm hoping she does good.


Well, if your horse doesn't do certain things good now, don't expect a miracle to happen at the show. :icon_rolleyes: Just do the best you can and make it a positive experience. 



MarylinMonroe said:


> I have a hackamore, a figure 8 and a dressage bridle. Would the dressage bridle (with no flash noseband) be okay for the show?


Yes, just take off the flash and you should be just fine. What bit are you using? Of course, make sure it is legal for a hunter class. 

Of course, dressage bridles are typically black and hunter bridles are typically brown. So you might be making a little faux pas by using the "wrong" color for the wrong class ... but it's just a schooling show so I would not worry about it.



MarylinMonroe said:


> We don't like to use chemicals on her. What are some good suggestions for whitening her socks?


What sort of "chemicals" are you talking about?

I use Mane'N'Tail shampoo to really clean the socks first, then use Mane'N'Tail Whitening shampoo (the purple stuff) to really get them bright white.

I myself don't show large enough that I clip the legs or use powders or spray afterward. I just get them good and clean. 



MarylinMonroe said:


> She is VERY fuzzy, and her pasture mates bite her a lot. What can I do to cover those up?


Eh, you'd probabably have to do a body clip to get rid of the being fuzzy, and I doubt you want to do that. Just let it roll. It happens. 



MarylinMonroe said:


> Any tips on cleaning synthetic reins?


For synthetic reins, you can simply use soap and water.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

You've gotten good suggestions above. It sounds like your mare will need more trips in the ring and more training before she'll be very competitive. A quick pace isn't ideal for a hunter and having no lead change is always a major fault. It sounds like some of her quickness comes from nervousness at shows, so giving her good experiences at schooling shows will likely help combat that. The changes will just take more training, but should be a priority if you are serious about doing the hunters. 

The dressage bridle is definitely your best bet of the bridles you listed. The others are illegal in the hunters. Brown is the preferred color, but for a schooling show, black would suffice. You'll need to use a legal and conventional bit, your best bet would be a snaffle or a Pelham. 
Other turn out things to consider are that no boots or wraps are allowed on the horses in the hunters and use a fitted white pad under your saddle. If your horse has a long mane, as I know people often keep their halflingers, you will need to pull it, if you're planning on doing hunters seriously. 

I don't think you'll have much luck getting socks clean without some sort of cleaning agent, but you may be able to find shampoos made with natural ingredients. I have never used those so can't vouch for their effectiveness. 

For a schooling show, you should be fine without body clipping. I'd tidy up her legs and face and just let her be fuzzy. I also wouldn't worry about some bite marks, schooling shows will be forgiving of blemishes like that. Just have her clean and tidy and you will be fine.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Does your mare have excessive feathering? If no, baby powder is another option for whitening.

The bottom line for most of your questions is that this is a schooling show--you will see a variety of people in a variety of dress. Some people will go the full nine yards with plaited manes and fake tails--others won't even trim up their horse's fuzzies. I wouldn't worry too much, provided everything you and your horse are wearing is legal.


----------

